# Famiglia allargate



## Carola (5 Maggio 2017)

Abbiamo passato un primo week tutto insieme io miei Figli mio compagno e figlio
Tante paure da parte ns ma devo dire che alla fine è peggio pensare che fare
I ragazzi si sono trovati soptutto i ns due coetanei tanto e che non li abbiamo sentiti hanno preteso anche di stare insieme in camera in albergo 

È venuto tutto molto naturale e siamo stati bene 
I rispettivi ex compagni sono stati avvisati nulla di nascosto anche perché non volevano mettere in imbarazzo i ragazzi ne nella condizione di sentirsi sbagliati quando chiamava mia ex sua ex eccc

Insomma alla fine siamo stati davvero bene tutti , ci siamo dedicati completamente a loro e prossimo step sarà ...week tutto ns però  

Davanti a loro nessuno smanceria al punto che ci sbaciucchiavamo andando a prender le pizze o nascosti in un anfratto del museo 

Temevo tanto questo primo passaggio al punto che la notte prima non ci ho dormito 
Invece forse se si è sereni lo si trasmette
le mie figlie mi hanno detto mamma come siamo state bene con te ( anche perché il mio compagno si è smazzatto 3 ore di calcio alParco con tutti i maschi mentre noi passeggiavamo  tranquille X la città )


----------



## ologramma (5 Maggio 2017)

Carola ha detto:


> Abbiamo passato un primo week tutto insieme io miei Figli mio compagno e figlio
> Tante paure da parte ns ma devo dire che alla fine è peggio pensare che fare
> I ragazzi si sono trovati soptutto i ns due coetanei tanto e che non li abbiamo sentiti hanno preteso anche di stare insieme in camera in albergo
> 
> ...


.
stamattina sono prodigo nel dare gli auguri quindi li faccio anche a te affinché possa trovare finalmente una pace che ti sei conquistata duramente:up:


----------



## Carola (5 Maggio 2017)

Grazie grazie e Speriamo 

Si devo dire che si l ho voluta cercata e ho avuto coraggio X certi versi


----------



## Foglia (5 Maggio 2017)

Carola ha detto:


> Abbiamo passato un primo week tutto insieme io miei Figli mio compagno e figlio
> Tante paure da parte ns ma devo dire che alla fine è peggio pensare che fare
> I ragazzi si sono trovati soptutto i ns due coetanei tanto e che non li abbiamo sentiti hanno preteso anche di stare insieme in camera in albergo
> 
> ...


Non evito di ricordarti che secondo me dovresti formalizzare la separazione prima di fare uscite ufficiali con il tuo nuovo compagno. In altre parole, ci vuole molta più prudenza. Queste situazioni, in cui addirittura si coinvolgono i figli, non sarebbero viste di buon occhio, se portate a conoscenza del giudice.

Evito di farti la paternale, però. 

Umanamente mi fa piacere per te


----------



## Carola (5 Maggio 2017)

No cielo ho parlato a lungo con il mio avvocato prima di tutto questo e per tutta una serie di ragioni di cui più di tanto non posso  dire sono inattaccabile 

Il mio ex e 'al corrente di tutto inoltre .

Comunque una mia cara amica e 'giudice e nella ns situazione mi aveva già tranquillizzata mesi fa .

Di più non posso dire ma non sono una sprovveduta in preda all infatuazione ma ti ringrazio per l interesse


----------



## Brunetta (5 Maggio 2017)

L'importante è che sia il momento giusto.
Certamente per i giovani un tempo breve appare lungo.


----------

